# Double seed rate problems?



## schmendog (Jul 26, 2021)

So my buddy used 16 lbs per 1k on TTTF. At day 20 it looks amazing, super thick.

I'm just curious what kind of issues might come from doing this? Or are people doing this succesfully?


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

No it isn't a good idea to seed at double the recommended rate. Overcrowding leads to a a lot of issues including disease pressure and overcrowding.

It may look nice now but problems could arise down the road.

More is not better is a general rule to follow with Lawn care.


----------



## M32075 (May 9, 2019)

Expect major fungus pressure come next season a thick lawn never gets to dry fully.


----------



## thecutter64 (Oct 5, 2021)

Surprised it survived even this far. Areas where I seeded too thick got fungus straight off


----------



## Kissfromnick (Mar 25, 2019)

If it survive trough fungus pressure next season it will thin out it self. Get fungicide plan ready for next season.


----------



## jimmythegreek (Aug 7, 2020)

Keep it cut short amd stay ahead with fungicides on rotation. I've done this and it turned out well. He seeded heaaaavy


----------



## Oyster Shark (Aug 24, 2020)

I doubt there will be any problems to be honest.


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

Oyster Shark said:


> I doubt there will be any problems to be honest.


You might be right. But it is never recommended to seed that heavy. Why create potential issues down the road when it can easily be avoided.


----------



## M32075 (May 9, 2019)

Harts said:


> Oyster Shark said:
> 
> 
> > I doubt there will be any problems to be honest.
> ...


Im thinking being in Virginia with TTTF that thick he's going to battle fungus big time


----------



## Lawn Whisperer (Feb 15, 2021)

It will likely cause the leaves to be matted and lay sideways if not mowed regularly.


----------



## Jersey_diy (Sep 5, 2020)

During spring.. Early spring do some aggressive raking to thin it out a bit. Will allow some air flow X reduce density


----------



## Oyster Shark (Aug 24, 2020)

How's it looking?


----------



## thin_concrete (Sep 11, 2020)

Load up on fungicide. My brother-in-law overseeded at a very heavy rate (don't think it 2x, but probably not far off) and his back yard which, is well shaded, was obliterated the following spring. He didn't have fungicides and was very slow to react. Good luck to your friend.


----------

